# Active Directory Multi Sites Configuration



## jeevananthan (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi,

We had 3 Office located in different location.... i want to control all these three location using single domain..... For Example Location 1, Location 2 and Location 3..

Location 1 -> Windows 2003 Domain Controller
Location 2 -> Additional Domain Controller 1
Location 3 -> Additional Domain Controller 2

How to do this stepup.... 

Regards
jeeva


----------



## DPTECh (Jul 27, 2008)

Jeeva, 
Seting up sites is not a simple task. There is alot of planning that needs to go into setting your infrastructure correctly. 

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb726976.aspx

this will get you started if you need more help you can contact PM me ...


----------



## jeevananthan (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi,
Yes correct, i already planned for my organisation.. i need the configuration steps for sites and services... Is there any link about that...

Regards
Jeeva


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Another route you can take ecspecialy if 2 of the locations are smaller i.e. 1 main office 2 small offices you could use a VPN if you have that kind of network throughput. I have a small office located 20 miles from our main office and the firewalls are connected via a managed VPN. This setup allows all Ethernet traffic function as if it is connected to the same switch as the main office. This is also how I have the phones in that office setup since our phone system supports VOIP.


----------

